# Alienware Shows Off Curved Monitor at CES



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 7, 2008)

GIZMODO has taken some interesting pictures and a video of Alienware's curved monitor, which the company plans to release later this year. The monitor has a resolution of 2880x900 pixels, and according to HEXUS.net it contains four DLP rear projection screens. The most impressive feature (other than the fact it's curved of course) is the 0.02ms response time Alienware is claiming. As you can see, seams between each of the four screens are visible, but Alienware is promising that these will be gone by the time it is released to the public.



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, very cool.  Looks a little prototype-ish to me, but awesome!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you to bretts31344 for sending this in to us.


----------



## HaZe303 (Jan 7, 2008)

erocker said:


> Wow, very cool.  Looks a little prototype-ish to me, but awesome!



Maybe because it is a prototype?? hmmm... 



			
				Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> As you can see, seams between each of the four screens are visible


 I tried to really look for the seams, but I really cant see them?? Can you? You must have some super eye sight?


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 7, 2008)

HaZe303 said:


> Maybe because it is a prototype?? hmmm...
> 
> I tried to really look for the seams, but I really cant see them?? Can you? You must have some super eye sight?



you can... especially the far right screen, which is brighter than the rest.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 7, 2008)

These two are most obvious to me - take a look at the parts I've highlighted on the original image and you should see what I mean.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 7, 2008)

Let me guess. It costs more than my rig  Cool idea, but thats gonna cost alot of money. Also why is being curved good? Thats kinda awkward to me..


----------



## woozers (Jan 7, 2008)

Now that is wiiiiide


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 7, 2008)

woozers said:


> Now that is wiiiiide



I work it out to be a ratio of 16:5... compared to 16:9 on a standard widescreen TV.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 7, 2008)

man, theyre playing crysis on that thing... I would like to see the monster that they hooked up to that in order to run that game at that res...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow that is impressive.  Now it curves around so you can see all the picture at the same time.  Peripheral vision!


----------



## Exceededgoku (Jan 7, 2008)

I think it looks quite rubbish tbh... Picture quality and colour reproduction are poor. Awesome concept though!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 7, 2008)

If that thing is less than 3 grand I may take a loan to get one. 

It looks SWEET!!!!!


----------



## Weer (Jan 7, 2008)

It's only slightly curved.. so it's basically just the bottom half of a 50" screen.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jan 7, 2008)

has expensive written all over it


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 7, 2008)

> I think it looks quite rubbish tbh... Picture quality and colour reproduction are poor. Awesome concept though!



very hard to judge picture quality, color, brightness and contrast of an LCD from pictures taken at an angle


but that looks friggin sweet!  Imagine how much a display like that would add to immersion in a game?!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 7, 2008)

its very thin vertically though...  I mean 900!!!  Maybe that is all you need I dunno.  But yeah I agree that it would be pretty friggin awesome to game on that thing...  Its only good for FPS though and maybe some driving games, all those wow nerds can just get a normal screen..  

I bet it weighs a friggin ton, from that pic ^ side on it looks like its a good 12in thick.

I am betting at least 3g for one of those....


----------



## JC316 (Jan 8, 2008)

That is tight, very nice, but probably EXPENSIVE.


----------



## effmaster (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow that guy in the third picture sure knows how to open his eyes


But yeah the second picture is the best one to show off the seams that the four projectors show off


----------



## DEFEATEST (Jan 8, 2008)

It's a fricken Alien Ware, of course it's gosh darn expensive! I can seriously see monitors going that way, especially for gamers. But ya, you would need some serious video cardishness to run that monitorsauras!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 8, 2008)

is this really the way PC monitors will go? what about television?


----------



## Triprift (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a mate who would buy one for sure he has to have the biggest and the best stuff havnt heard the end of it since he got his samsung 30 inch monitor.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 8, 2008)

I just wish it was LCD and not DLP. So there wouldn't be any moving parts in there.


----------



## simlariver (Jan 8, 2008)

DLP suck, poor colour reproduction, mediocre viewing angles, ridiculous contrast ratio, etc...

You will need 20+min of calibration every week to make the image to look consistent. This is a gadget, not next gen tech.


----------



## Joe_tiger27 (Jan 8, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Let me guess. It costs more than my rig  Cool idea, but thats gonna cost alot of money. Also why is being curved good? Thats kinda awkward to me..



They know that you're going to be sitting close to the screen, so the curve follows your natural peripheral vision, thus producing less strain on your eyes. If the monitor were flat like a plasma tv you'd have on your wall, sitting close to it would not only strain your eyes, but your neck as well, since you would be moving your head all over the place in order to take everything in


----------



## saltydog (Jan 8, 2008)

*DLP / LCD issue (not)*

Two key things to note from the listest specs on this thing. 1) DLP and 2) LED. Don't confuse older color wheel DLP stuff with newer DLP-LED driven displays (ie. no moving parts in this one!). The color quality, contrast ratio, monitor life and refresh rates of DLP-LED displays can equal or greatly exceed ANYTHING on the market today if done right.. It will be intersting to see what the final product looks like when they tweak this thing in (and the price of course)..


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 8, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Let me guess. It costs more than my rig  Cool idea, but thats gonna cost alot of money. Also why is being curved good? Thats kinda awkward to me..



Well, you know when you look straight at a screen or an object you can still see things at the "ends" of each eye (periphery??). I think that's the entire idéa of having it curved, so you don't need to move the eyes so much.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 8, 2008)

saltydog said:


> Two key things to note from the listest specs on this thing. 1) DLP and 2) LED. Don't confuse older color wheel DLP stuff with newer DLP-LED driven displays (ie. no moving parts in this one!). The color quality, contrast ratio, monitor life and refresh rates of DLP-LED displays can equal or greatly exceed ANYTHING on the market today if done right.. It will be intersting to see what the final product looks like when they tweak this thing in (and the price of course)..


Doesn't help viewing angles. Altho DLP has come a long way, I never seen a single set that looks as good as even a fairly cheap direct view lcd, regardless of what it's specs may say.


----------



## cool_recep (Jan 8, 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QoD5EIgVnXU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QoD5EIgVnXU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## newconroer (Jan 8, 2008)

Mmm ya the curved approach isn't working for me. Peripheral would be the obvious bonus, but you're still looking at it straight on. 

I still find OLED screens to be more impressive.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 8, 2008)

Very cool concept but I cant see it having a huge retail market. It would be great for exactly what they are using it for. Demo and tradeshow stuff.


----------



## -2kill- (Jan 8, 2008)

Was it just me or did that video of actual gameplay seem like it was incredibly laggy? Not sure if that's cause it's running crysis or because it's hard for a GPU to pump out onto a screen that big.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 8, 2008)

after watching the video i really dont see this making the gaming experience any more exciting than a large screen lcd.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 8, 2008)

only 900 vertical res?  hmmm..  I have more than that.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jan 8, 2008)

FYI plain links are nice for the news pages, instead of full video, as people viewing news articles at work will often receive flags/violations if they visit a page with YouTube video postings (or be unable to view the page at all).

Yeah, nice monitor, can't wait to see the finished product.  So true that expensive is spelled A-L-I-E-N-W-A-R-E.  I'm not too worried about it because if the current trends in the market continue for LCD monitor and TV prices, something like this could be affordable in just a couple years.  The recent massive competition in this arena seems to be driving down prices like crazy.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 8, 2008)

hmm. ok so let me get this right

wide screen replaces dual screen
wide curvy screen replaces tri screen?

in essence that what it seems its doing. 

does look like it will be only available to the extremist gamers


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2008)

I have been dreaming of this thing from the time I seen it here. Thinking about starting to save up for it.








I wonder if I quit smoking cigarettes and put the money towards this....Hmmm a reason to quit smoking.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 9, 2008)

any reason is good enough to quit smoking


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 9, 2008)

> I have been dreaming of this thing from the time I seen it here. Thinking about starting to save up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn straight, man - when I quit, I planned on setting that money aside for a Q6850 (now a Q9650) as incentive.  Suxz, though, as I've had to spend some of that money for some medical bills over the last couple of months.


----------



## effmaster (Jan 14, 2008)

simlariver said:


> DLP suck, poor colour reproduction, mediocre viewing angles, ridiculous contrast ratio, etc...
> 
> You will need 20+min of calibration every week to make the image to look consistent. This is a gadget, not next gen tech.



DLP has always had very Dark blacks As well as extremely high Contrast Ratios. Most DLP HDTVs start out at 10,000 to 1 Contrast but there are still a few with a smaller contrast ratio than that. But there is as well a number of DLP HDTV's  with higher cntrast ratios thatn 10,000 to 1. Viewing angles arent that bad either.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 14, 2008)

Friend told me about this a few days ago... Looks kinda cool, but I have FAR from any use for such things. And in all honesty at that rate, why not just use a projection and a dome display?


----------



## effmaster (Jan 14, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Friend told me about this a few days ago... Looks kinda cool, but I have FAR from any use for such things. And in all honesty at that rate, why not just use a projection and a dome display?



Perfect lets play Halo in a 3DMAX all over again lol


----------

